# How do I fix this guy????



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

This fish came to me in bad shape. What should I treat him with?


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

another...


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Another...


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Another...


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Another...


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Last One...
His tail is all white around the edge, his lip has a big sore, and he has a couple of little specks on him that look like ick. f'n USPS delivered him a day late.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

horrible pictures.

first things first, HOW did this happen, he looks pretty bad!

-raise temp to 84-86 degrees
-it looks like ich on the tail in that one pic, probly from stress, tray him for ich, follow the instructions.
-some people add salt to the water, 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons i believe. 
-put alot of decorations in the tank so he can hide out, or even cover it with a towel or blanket.

is he in a small tank by himself? a quarantine tank? for him to recover?

he's in bad shape, good luck, your'll need it. watch him carfully


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

It started w/ ammonia burns from being in a bag for too long...


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh yeah, I have a heavily planted tank, and it's the only tank I'v got.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

how big is that tank?

alright, try coppersafe or melafix, ive used coppersafe it works good for ick and other parrasites. i hear melifix does the job.

but dont just go all about polluting your water by adding 100's of different things. ya know? if' a piranha will die, it's a slow process, (in my experience) because it always starts small and gets worse, thats bad so time is looking short, but you can probly make it work.

raise temp, even if you have to put warm-hot water in, say take a bucket out and but a new bucket in with warm-hot water. try to get it at 84-86.

when my p's were sick i had it at 86-88


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

what have you done so far?

-what size tank is he in, you haven't mentioned yet
-how long has he been in there for?


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

72 gal

I got him on tues.

I've added some salt.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It doesn't look that bad from the pics... Looks like ammonia burn from shipping and a raw chin from rubbing against the shipping container. A lot of the fish that I receive usually lose about a millimeter of their fins from shipping. Just let it recover by giving it good water and keep the tank dark. It should recover by itself without adding any meds. I don't see any signs of parasites (of course, the pics are not very clear...). Be careful about adding salt. Even though salt will help in recovery, your plants will suffer. Rotting plants will mess up your water parameter and hinder your fish's recovery as a result. Good luck.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

What about the little specks that look like ick? The pics don't show them. Very minor. Also, if I keep it dark, won't plants die???


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

For all the injuries that my p's had I aleways used aquarium salts (doc wellfish brand) and within a week or two it was all healed up like normal.. I am a ferm believer of aquarium salts.. Give it a try and see I think you'd be pleased with the results..
Ryan


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

when i got all of my piranhas almost all of them had none of there tails left. just let him be. keep the tank dark. i really wouldnt add anything. nothing beats 100% pure water.good luck


----------



## nightmarenyc (Aug 7, 2003)

anstey said:


> For all the injuries that my p's had I aleways used aquarium salts (doc wellfish brand) and within a week or two it was all healed up like normal.. I am a ferm believer of aquarium salts.. Give it a try and see I think you'd be pleased with the results..
> Ryan


 I agree to a degree. I have also had good experieces with salt, just be careful as Don H said. To much will mess up your plants and remember, salt does NOT evaporate, so whatever you add, will remain in the tank water.


----------

